# farrago



## Sara Strong

Can anyone help? I need to define the word "Farrago."

(I expect it to mean mixture or hodgepodge -- something along those lines.)

This is needed (ASAP) for a writing project. Must varify the meaning but cannot find the word so far in printed sources. Could it be slang? Or regional dialect?

Many thanks.


----------



## Alfry

Sara Strong said:
			
		

> Can anyone help? I need to define the word "Farrago."
> 
> (I expect it to mean mixture or hodgepodge -- something along those lines.)
> 
> This is needed (ASAP) for a writing project. Must varify the meaning but cannot find the word so far in printed sources. Could it be slang? Or regional dialect?
> 
> Many thanks.


Ciao,
You should provide more context to allow us to understand.
As it is I can only say that it is not an Italian word.

It could be farragine and in that case the meaning is medley, hotchpotch, jumble


----------



## Lakeview

Sara Strong said:
			
		

> Can anyone help? I need to define the word "Farrago."
> 
> (I expect it to mean mixture or hodgepodge -- something along those lines.)
> 
> This is needed (ASAP) for a writing project. Must varify the meaning but cannot find the word so far in printed sources. Could it be slang? Or regional dialect?
> 
> Many thanks.


 
Webster's dictionary online:

Main Entry: *far·ra·go*
Pronunciation: f&-'rä-(")gO, -'rA-
Function: _noun_
Inflected Form(s): _plural_ *-goes*

"a confused mixture; *hodgepodge*. Latin _farragin-, farrago _mixed fodder, mixture, from _far _spelt."

So what you expected was right  , although it seems to have come directly from Latin.  As *alfry* has noted, Italian is not far behind.


----------



## Silvia

Hi Sara Strong,

welcome to the WR Forums 

As you've been told, it's Latin, so I'm moving this to the Other Languages Forum!


----------



## araceli

Sara Strong said:
			
		

> Can anyone help? I need to define the word "Farrago."
> 
> (I expect it to mean mixture or hodgepodge -- something along those lines.)
> 
> This is needed (ASAP) for a writing project. Must varify the meaning but cannot find the word so far in printed sources. Could it be slang? Or regional dialect?
> 
> Many thanks.



Hello:
Fárrago is a Spanish word, look at this:

fárrago.	
(Del lat. farrago).	
1. m. Conjunto de cosas o ideas desordenadas, inconexas o superfluas.	


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

It's not slang neither dialect, it's a proper Spanish word    

Regards.


----------



## Lakeview

araceli said:
			
		

> It's not slang neither dialect, it's a proper Spanish word
> 
> Regards.


 
Araceli: "*It's neither slang nor dialect, *it's a proper Spanish word."


----------



## araceli

Thanks Lakeview.


----------

